# Runny Eyes



## naturestee (Feb 15, 2006)

Also see:
Infections
Runny Nose
Pasteurella

*What is it?
*From this article by Jeffrey R. Jenkins, DVM

_Rabbits have a number of problems involving their eyes, the most common of which is tearing or discharge from the eye which we call "epiphora."

__Epiphora is a symptom, not a disease in itself, a sign that the rabbit's eye is not able to drain tears. Most often epiphora is seen when the drainage system is not working correctly, typically when the tear duct is blocked by debris, such as mucous from the tears, or by discharge and swelling caused by infection in the duct.

__Less commonly, epiphora occurs when too many tears are produced for the system to handle (as when a person cries)._
*
Articles

 *Listings in Rabbit References: Bacteria
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#bacteria

Listings in Rabbit References: Eyes
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#eye

Culture and Sensitivity Testing For Bacterial Infections
http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthinfo11.html

Differential Diagnosis For a Runny Eye in Rabbits (graphic photo at top of page!)
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Differential/Runny_eyes.htm

White Eye Discharge?
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Discharge/eye_discharge.htm

Video: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZqfOi4Tpr0]Conjunctivitis in Young Rabbits[/ame]
[align=center][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/OZqfOi4Tpr0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[/align] 
 *RO Threads

 *Eye Problems - Opinion Needed! (Kiara)
Kiara's Going Back to the Vet
Poor Nibbles!
Swollen Eye
Weepy Eye?
Sore Eye?


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2007)

Photo:
Submitted by JimD 2/10/2007

Benji with runny eye.

Hay/Dust allergy induced. 

Clear discharge, not crusting, no significant swelling or irritation. Too many tears are produced and tear ducts cannot handle the overflow.
















Photo:
Submitted by JimD 2/10/2007

Benji the very next day.

Flushed eye twice with saline solution and applied warm compresses.


----------

